

Ask HN: Did opeid run out of steam? - ittan

Did openid run out of steam? 
If so:
1. what were the lessons learnt?
2. What were the successful features?
3. What should openid have been?
======
bdfh42
What's wrong with OpenID? We just implemented it on our new site and it works
just great.

I suspect that many start=up sites just fail to notice it or feel they want
more information about a user than they are guaranteed by the OpenID process.
We request a new user's email address but can manage just fine without it - we
also provide a user profile page where users can opt to add more details about
themselves to "fill in the blanks".

~~~
ittan
There is nothing wrong with openID. just that it has not taken off on a large
scale as one would want. I suspect OAUTH to have become more prevalent.

~~~
bdfh42
I can see OAUTH working for apps/mashups - but not sure how that goes for
humans.

------
pkamb
The lesson learned is that even very technical folk do not understand "logging
in with a URL".

